# Necron Tactic vs Mass Orks



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

Now I know I might be chasing the holy grail :wink: but has anyone ideas... I have some and would like to have them discussed:

my "enemy" - well actually he is a good friend who just started orks after me ... and ripping my boyz apart each and every time :so_happy:... so I though some firepower and "old stuff" might do a good job... (now please! I've chosen NEcs for the fluff and cause I like them ... I know they are not "up to date" but... I also like tasks to solve )

well he takes a KFF with him protecting his precious Killakanz and his Deafdread.
the later is not the problem... this one is built pure CC .. if I can slow it down or even stop it.... that will do the trick....
The Kanz are the pain in the ar**.... as soon as they get within 18"
He has them all equipped with Grotzukkas ... S6 little template... ouch.

so my taktic is:
use a bunch of Scarabs or Wraiths to attack the 30boyz-Squad his KFF is hidden in to force his BigMek into CC and eventually kill the fat guy :grin: but at all cost pull the KFF far as possible away from his Kanz to expose them (darn 4+ cover save) making them good targets for the Destroyers

now I might be able to take out his kanz with the Destroyers and Heavies... but what about the boyz? he has always at least 2 Squads of 30 incl. Nobz and BM and at 1500 he also uses a third Mob of 30 incl. a Wierdboy

... how to deal with those? 
My calculations show me that with pure firepower I can take out one by one of those Mobs... but.... not two and for the C'Tan's sake not all three... :scare:

Now calculations are wothless in this matter...terrain.... his WHaagh-Movement... the wierdboyz unstable abilities ....... so what do you think?

my plan is to field at least 2 squads of Destroyers and only 2 Heavies (those I have to take care of... by he has no long range weapons so no need to be afraid  ) as well as a Monolith as backbone

I also have 12 Immortals at hand as well as enough scarabs... just working on the Wraiths (One I have the other's I need to save up for  ).

roughly my army might look like this:
Lord with Orb
8 Immortals firecore
2* 10 Warriors (just to fill the 2 Troop slots)
2*3 Destroyers 
9*Scarabbases

2*1 Heavy Destroyer
1Mono

Tactic:
- use the scarabs to boost behind the enemy - I will have 1 round before he comes even close enough for his "Kantillery" to fire at me - and try to pull his Field behind his lies (tricky... hope it works)
- the Heavies will try to handle the Kanz (at 1500 he threatens me with 9 of those .... 9!!! :scare: )
- destroyers: support the Heavies with the Bots and take down the Mobs as good as possible ...
- Monolith: build with the warriors and Immortals a Kind of hammer... no need for a true anvil! he will com by himself as he thinks his hammer is stronger than mine... well it really is! till I have taken it apart I hope - the Mono is the Backbone of my Army's core unit the Warriors and Immortals

now what do you think... do I have a chance?
what equipment should I consider for the Lord as well as the Orb?
Thanks Folks for the ideas!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I think what you have here is the ultimate in handicaps. Crons are really weak against orks, I think you should be rejoicing for every point that your opponent places in vexs and not in boyz- if he was using a mass advance of boyz I just cant see how you could do much to stop him.

Try to have a small frontage, force him to bottleneck so you arent dealing with more then 1 monster unit at a time. Your destroyers should be able to rain some nice death on his dread wannabes- or if a lot of them get close your monoliths flux arc will be nice and effective. 20 Warriors and 8 immortals might be able to hold off a unit of orcs at a time if your lucky.

I would split the scarabs into small units of 4-5 and just throw them straight in front of orc units that are advancing too fast for your liking, especially if you can have them in cover- a 2+ gtg cover save will mean teh orcs have to spend a turn going round or just assault straight through... giving your gunline an extra turn to deal with them. If you use wraiths and put them into a unit of boyz its suicidal, but you might take the mek with you- I would suggest you never charge. Make the orks waste a turn charging you.

As for game types- if the game is seize ground I dont think you have a hope unless your playing a moron. If it is anhiliation you might do ok if your not actually anhiliated. Capture & Conrol can be won if your lucky- I would give your lord a veil just for the possibility of this mission- means you can DS over by his objective and clear any grots he's leaving on it with immortals (or mebbe warriors if you want to try to claim it). The veil might also help in an anhiliation game- teleporting units out of the way of the CC orcs to deny him the ability to trap you. If the orc player does take lost of deffdreds and killakans you might well be ahead on KP but on the verge of being wiped out (nothing will annoy him more if he's just spent 4 turns crossing the board and you go all the way accross in 1 phase).


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas!

I know I really did the "best" to make it hard for me... but hey! That's me... always for the max fight ...

Let's see... maybe I can out-maneuvre him 

and he is not a moron.. he is just hard playing... in fact he is one of my best friends but just playing hard. Fair... but hard.

I could take his army apart with my boyz (I have the versatility in my Orklist to counter all his units...) but just wanted to do my best with the Necs. Making any victory just so much sweeter


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

when fighting orks in most missions it might be an idea to try and take out the big units of boys first, especially if they're advancing quickist and then you can focuss more fire on the annoying walkers. another tip that tim/steve mentioned was to use veil of darkness to move a unit or two out of harms way, this would prove extremely effective if he would be ready to charge next turn as he would have to spend a few more precious turns crossing the board again to get to you which, in the meantime, you can be shooting the bejezus out of him with everything you have, the only issue i could see with your army is your phase out number, if you were to misjudge a distance slightly and allow him to assault and wipe out a unit, combined with some lucky shots from whatever else he has and you may find that you are on the brink of phasing out which would spell your doom, apart from that it seems ok so good luck!

hope this helps

edd


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

well I could take away the Mono and insert some warriors or Destroyers


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

that would be a tough desicion as the monolith could prove difficult for them to remove and with its gauss flayers(or whatever it has) can wreck havock on squads in short range 

hope this helps

edd


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Personally I think the points spent on the monolith would be better spent on destroyers or possibly warriors and destroyers. The thing is that destroyers can outmaneuver his mobs and tend to be very tough for orks to take down and can hurt kans and boyz effectively. This will also increase your phase out.

Monoliths are tough for Orks to take out at range, powerklaws are really the only things that they have for taking them out (and killa kans and deff dreads in melee) but Orks can actually take out monoliths pretty well in melee, but in turn the monolith isn't going to earn its points back killing boyz and whatnot, and using its portal to repair more warriors isn't going to be that useful either because most of your necrons that die are going to do so in melee.


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

I think the Monolith is worth it.

By it's rules, you can summon squads from melee, as far as I know, making it doubly useful in terms of keeping as many buggers alive as possible.

It also has the big blast template for every other turn, which is way more useful than the Flux Arc projectors in my opinion, as you can sit away from his silly Klaws and DCCWs and lay templates down on everything. If you're feeling lucky (or he has his Kans buried in Boyz) lay templates on his Kans and hope for a hit or something (they have low armor, right?).


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

I would bring a Monolith - porting warriors out of combat is invaluable and if you don't need to, that plate will remove swaths of boyz.

I would drop the heavy destroyers (too many points for what you get) - with enough shots from your Gauss weapons, you'll shut kans down pretty quick - point your destroyers and immortals at them early in the game while you have range. They'll go down pretty quick, even with that 4+, especially to the destroyers.

Scarabs are an iffy choice, I might bring 1 squad but it depends. I can't really see them holding up 30 boyz for any sort of decent time. He's going to walk through them with his 90+ attacks plus the nob is removing whole bases... I just can't see them doing much. You might have better luck with wraiths but you're still probably going to lose them just due to the sheer number of attacks. I would probably just stick with mass destroyers/warriors/immortals and shoot shoot shoot. I would even consider 2 monoliths for max portal power and templates.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I would keep the monolith- while I dont think that it's important to pull your guys out of combat (I recon you'll die in 1 turn so it wont mater) you can still portal to the other side of the monolith and get it in the way of the advancing orcs- use it as a giant road block. Keep it moving 1+" a turn and PK nobz will only destroy it in about 1in9 assaults (though warbosses and S10 walkers will be more of a worry). 
- remember veil + portal means you can quickly move ~40 models about the board away from any dangers.

The 'lith can castle down and protect a flank and then push forward and get into 6" range of most of the orc army... hopefully forcing the orc player to try to attack it with Nobz. Without a lot of luck it'll keep blasting his army apart every turn.

I'm not a fan of heavy destroyers but having 1-2 about as protection against walkers may be a good idea- they'll take them down far far quicker then destroyers and you might be able to use their speed to get them to run round the orcs flank.. hopefully drawing off a unit or two.


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

Good advices... I guess it all boils down to my tactic

I will try a pure destroyer/Mono list first like this:

Lord with Orb and VoD
7 Immortals
10 Warriors
10 Warriors
3 Destroyers
3 Destroyers
4 Destroyers
Monolith

Well I will try to use some "anvil and anvil" tactic ..
I will hide the one part of my army in one edge while setting up my Destroyers and the immortals with the lord in the middle and the other edge.
now my enemy will have to set up his army eithe massed up in them middle... fine I will have enough time to shoot him down till he reaches my "stronghold" edge while moving my destroyers around his flank taking apart his Mobs and Kanz
now the Immortals with the Lord can shock around or move toward the enemy

or he will also stretch his forces.... even better

when I think about it I dunno if I really need the orb really... his only weapons strong enough to deny me the IBB are his PKs and the wierdboyz shooting attacks...


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, I would scrap the orb and get more immortals. If he gets into combat with you then your probably going to be toast- getting the extra 1-2 warriors back from a PK attack wont help too much since the rest of the squad is likely gonna be dead.
Was gonna suggest a nightmare shroud but I wont- any units close enough to be affected will probably be taking a moreale test from 25% casualities anyway. I would certainly go with a gaze of flame though- it'll really annoy the orcs and make them 50% less effective at killing your lord's unit the turn they charge (loss of 1A and +1S is a nasty double hit).


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

good idea!

I will get one more immortal and the gaze of flame.... 
*and here it strikes again! the Translation monster chewing up the meaning of words!*

in the German Kodex it is not a "Gaze" but a "Mask" .... yeah.... the translation monster strikes back


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

I would forget about the destroyers and immortals and add in a C'Tan to throw him in combat. Between his attacks and failed saves for fearless you should be able to deal a fair number of wouds quickly in CC.

Also, add in another Mono. 2 of them running through their lines dropping pie plates and that other 12" thing can also drop their hordes. 

Then use all the points left over and spam out as many warriors as you can. Rapid fire with them and then next turn use the mono's to teleport them out of the CC that they were surely just caught up in. 

Make sure that you keep the warrior squads close together so as to allow WBB even once the squad is wiped out in CC


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Depending on point limit I would stick to Lord w/ Orb, Warriors, Immortals, Destroyers and scarab swarms. 

The game plan is Focus Fire and execute the move and shoot to the fullest. The scarab swarms are to stall one of his flanks while you mow the other down. Don't take unnecessary upgrades they are Orks so the more shots the better your odds of wiping them before they phase you out.

This is the set up I play with against Orks and it has worked. The only problem is that proper movement and placement will make or break a necron line.

Hope this helps a little!

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

Sieg said:


> I would forget about the destroyers and immortals and add in a C'Tan to throw him in combat. Between his attacks and failed saves for fearless you should be able to deal a fair number of wouds quickly in CC.


:no: don't think so... the 30 Boyz incl Nob will eat the C'Tan alive.... I know how hard a big Boymob is... I play Orks



> Also, add in another Mono. 2 of them running through their lines dropping pie plates and that other 12" thing can also drop their hordes.


I can only use one of the two as the "pieplate" as you call it is ordnance and can only fired alone



> Then use all the points left over and spam out as many warriors as you can. Rapid fire with them and then next turn use the mono's to teleport them out of the CC that they were surely just caught up in.


That's one idea for the one half of my army.... but I need to start firing as soon as possible so I need the Immortals with their higher range and assault weapons



> Make sure that you keep the warrior squads close together so as to allow WBB even once the squad is wiped out in CC


 k: of course

Thanks



Chaosftw said:


> Depending on point limit I would stick to Lord w/ Orb, Warriors, Immortals, Destroyers and scarab swarms.
> 
> The game plan is Focus Fire and execute the move and shoot to the fullest. The scarab swarms are to stall one of his flanks while you mow the other down. Don't take unnecessary upgrades they are Orks so the more shots the better your odds of wiping them before they phase you out.
> 
> ...


So no Monolith but pure and focused firepower? Taking out one of his units at a time


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Well the first thing I'd say is not to play necrons if you want to give orks a good run for their money. Necrons are probably the worst army you could have against orks. You have no template or blast weapons, nothing that removes cover and really little firepower for every point you spend. The default game will see you swarmed over by hordes of boyz, or charged straight away by stuff out of battlewagons and trukks, or shot off the table. I mean the orks even get to strike first most of the time in cc. 

Yes, shot off the table. Orks have a lot more shooting than necrons if they want it.

Necron warriors are unable to engage ork boyz, and this is the fundamental problem. Marines really struggle here too but imagine your guys are more-expensive marines, without rhinos, flamers or missile launchers. You can't expect to win either with shooting or in cc, outnumbered 3:1. When the orks charge your squad gets wiped out, thanks to the new modifiers on LD that make LD10 worthless. The orks would normally take a few losses to higher initiative hits before they strike, but not in the case of necrons.

You do have some special stuff. Scarabs would usually be quite a good plan, but fail against boyz mobs due to the mass attacks coming back at them and the ever-present power fists instant killing them. Destroyers might do ok, unless he has lootas, but might also just get smashed if he gets a good waaaagh. The monolith's teleport is good, and used to be great, but it will be pretty rare now to see a continuing combat unless you are good at rolling snake eyes for LD tests.

I think a C'tan looks pretty decent (though again, watch for the lootas). It's hard to kill with power fists and immune to ordinary orks. If you had 3-4 of them you might stand a chance.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Dropping the monolith for more firepower is definately a good option. Having another 11 immortals to bolster your line would help enormously but does leave you vulnerable- it makes his movement much easier (the scarabs are suddenly much more necessary as road blocks). Problem is it means that being trapped in combat by orc remnants is suddenly a much bigger problem- I would make sure you protect your lord (like keeping him away from any warboss who can instant kill him with no WBB!!) his veil could well save your ass. 

You just need to pray you dont see any boom guns on the orc players list... you have very little that could take them out before they caused some serious casualities (I know how painful they can be- forgot about them for 10s and consolidated from a combat out of terrain.. lost 8/15 marines in 1 shot, almost swung the game away from me- ah the joys of running away )


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

I know exactly what I will face... it is a "neightbourhood" game :victory:
I will see:
3*30 Boyz
KFF
Wierdboy
9 Killakanz with Grotzukkas
1 Deffdread maxed out for CC
and two koptas with Zukkas or Saws

and that are the 1500 pts :grin:

so I know that I have a chance :so_happy:

@someguy:
I wrote in the forst post that I don'T want to hear about hopw Necs suck, ok. Your post though all fair and sqair and right is rather futile...


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

I think some of my thoughts were miss understood so let me clear them up real quick...



Sebi said:


> :no: don't think so... the 30 Boyz incl Nob will eat the C'Tan alive.... I know how hard a big Boymob is... I play Orks


I know you do. Isn't a C'Tan T8? A regular Boy cant hurt it.





Sebi said:


> :I can only use one of the two as the "pieplate" as you call it is ordnance and can only fired alone


2 mono = 2 ordnance shots





Sebi said:


> :That's one idea for the one half of my army.... but I need to start firing as soon as possible so I need the Immortals with their higher range and assault weapons


I think it is more useful to get mass fire rather then the shots at the longer range. By dropping all of this other stuff and going for mass warriors your shot count is going way up.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Well I would point out his list is illegal (4 heavy support choices). If you have 3 units od 3-4 destroyers his killa kans arent gonna be too scary.. you should kill 2-3 a turn (remember vehicle squadron rules- stunned is counted as shaken but immobalised counts as destroyed) and probably shake/weapon destroy the other quite fast.. with probably 2 turns shooting them before they get to shoot back they should be much of a problem.

I think the biggest flaw in his army is the lack of a warboss... he'll have to rely on his warphead (i assume)- means your likely to get that extra turn of shooting in when he gets to within 12" and immortals should do very well- advance them to get into 24" range and then retreat 6" a turn firing away (should mean you get 3-4 rounds of firing before the orcs catch you- thats a lot of dead boys if doen right)- its what makes them so much better then warriors: if warriors move then they must be within 12" to do any damage, giving the enemy a next turn charge.


I have now, for the first time, got some glimmer of belief that you can actually win this 

I would certainly drop the lith for more immortals- immortals are going to be your best way to kill boyz and destroyers for his walkers. With any luck he'll send out his koptas early to allow your warriors to do something.


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

Ork list is not illegal- deff dredds can be taken as troops if he has a mek (as he does).

With this game you get to have an argument about whether the KFF gives a 4+ or 5+ cover save to his vehicles. I think the consensus is on 4+.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm guessing that if its like the SW's psychic power it gives a 5+ cover save to infantry and a 'hull down' to vehicles... which is currently a 4+.

Taking deffdreads as troops is awesome... never heard of that before but I would certainly be tempted to run an all-walkers (plus mek) list.


----------



## KalebQuangvan (Jun 1, 2009)

Warriors/Monolith/Pariahs.

Infinite Possibility.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Sebi said:


> @someguy:
> I wrote in the forst post that I don'T want to hear about hopw Necs suck, ok. Your post though all fair and sqair and right is rather futile...


You can do what you like. I'm trying to present my genuine opinion of what is likely to happen.

I get that you are trying to go for something challenging for your new army. It's something I've done myself. I completely understand why you wouldn't just want to play orks vs other orks all the time.

From your posts it sounds like you are a pretty good player and you do know what you're talking about. The problem is that necrons, as they are right now, do not allow you to play. A good player needs an army that will allow him to carry out strategy. Necrons are not that army.

Winning or losing isn't really the issue here, as you are trying to make something fun and interesting. My point is that it won't be fun or interesting watching orks smash your guys to bits while you are powerless to stop it. 

The guy has 10 walkers advancing under a KFF with 90 boyz behind. If half of that makes contact, game over. The walkers even make monoliths and C'tan highly dubious, as they can throw out strength 10 hits all day long. Meanwhile there are still 90 boyz running at you, and a warphead letting them waaagh multiple times.

Take my advice or don't. Your choice. I just hate the idea of you spending so much time and money on an army that just doesn't work right now.


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

no problem pal!
I am Thankful for every advice though I have overreacted a bit I see no point in explaining me what I already know.
I know the weakness of my new army but I know the strenght.

I have enough enemies to test my Necrons but if I manage to beath those other orks... I can beat anything 

cya


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

Tim/Steve said:


> I'm guessing that if its like the SW's psychic power it gives a 5+ cover save to infantry and a 'hull down' to vehicles... which is currently a 4+.
> 
> Taking deffdreads as troops is awesome... never heard of that before but I would certainly be tempted to run an all-walkers (plus mek) list.


It would be much cooler if the dredd could take objectives (which they can't as they are vehicles). If you had an all walker list you couldn't actually capture any objectives. I guess you could have a few grots running around...


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I have played necrons and orks. The best tactic I have for beating the ork armored walking wall is with speed and by spreading out his army. 

You deploy all your destroyers and a lord with a maxed out squad over on one side. You have the rest of your on the other. Your opponent now has a decision to make does he spread out like you or keep his original idea of everyone behind the walkers. 

If he spreads out move all your fast stuff over to the other side of board and blast away at the other half of his army. 

If he keeps his original plan the destroyers and lord now get to blast away at the side of the army all his boyz are exposed and a 5+ save is not that great. 

Either way it is going to be a real challenge to kill enough boyz before they get to your guys. You may want to look at getting a tomb spyder or two as they are MC's they could put a hurt on something that gets to close and they allow your army to take WBB rolls even if the lord is no where near them. 

Do keep the monolith away from the killa kans as they will rip it to shreads.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Sebi said:


> Good advices... I guess it all boils down to my tactic
> 
> I will try a pure destroyer/Mono list first like this:
> 
> ...


I think this list should hold. As you said it will boil down to tactics .. but dont forget dice rolls ... looking back I think Immortals are not a good choice. they have a move and shoot of 24' (30' with the move) this means that they are in Waagh range if thy choose to move up to get into range. Unless the Immortals wipe a whole squad they are toast. I would get rid of them and toss something else / add more destroyers. Or Pariahs might be a good choice. use the destroyers to null his numbers to where he is no longer fearless and then use the pariahs as some sort of counter attack. My last suggestion would be perhaps taking the Night Bringer? He ignores terrain and has a higher initiative. This means he assaults / is assaulted then they wrap around him he uses the AOE attack he has and then all the little Orks disappear. I cant remember the Night-bringers Initiative but if that tactic works it will hurt Orks like nothing else.

Chaosftw


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

It is quite interesting to look at how to dig yourself out of a hole. Here goes.

One potential strategy is to acknowlege that cc is going to happen, and attempt to compete there. Shooting all those boyz and walkers is not likely, so instead of that you should go for stuff able to fight. CC is actually a good way to kill orks, as they die in droves from fearless wounds.

Not pariahs though. Pariahs are for fighting assault termies, not ork boyz. They do have one advantage with their toughness of 5, but the amount of attacks coming at them and the power fists will kill them quite fast. They go simultaneously with killa kans, and cost about the same as a killa kan. Not a good deal.

I actually think that flayed ones could do fairly well. They would need to be gathered together (or use monolith teleports) and attack in large numbers. Put some destroyer lords with res orbs into the mix to help them not die, and suck them through the monolith if things look bad. Maybe send some tomb spyders ahead, so that the orks have to charge the spyder and you get to charge with the flayed ones.

Of course, this doesn't work too well against the walkers. However, the same pair of destroyer lords, properly geared up, can have a go against killa kans. Warscythes, obviously.

I'm not saying it would work, but it might be a laugh.


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey! Always good for a laugh!

Thanks folks

my resources in models are rather restricted and I will give it a try first with my Mono/Destroyer List.
Flayed ones I have to build me first out of the uncountable spare Warrior models I have here (I have built 30 and have still 28 to customize into whatever... I wil lgo for 40 Warriors alltogether and rebuild the 18 models that are left into flayed ones or more Immortals)

I see the problems... but I can't wait the challange (yeah I am a bit masochistic sometimes *wink* )


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

Destroyers are the thing that I see beating this army. Foot armies rely on the fact that they WILL reach you - but destroyers take a big part of that away. Immortals do too, to a lesser extent, because they can backtrack and keep firing.

You definitely do need SOMETHING to slow him down though, and the destroyers are currently eating up all your fast attack slots. That's why I would keep the mono, it will hopefully keep the boyz occupied.

Do scarabs strike before kans? If they do, disruption fields might be an option. Full squads of 10 have 40 attacks on a charge ... against most vehicle squadrons they're bound to do something if they don't all get wiped out.


----------



## englhockey (Mar 19, 2009)

Im new at necrons but use a group of 3 wraits as bait hang them in the middle, let the orks charge them have a group of scarabs to counter assault another unit, every thing else in rapid fire range, necrons gauss flyers are ap 5 orks have a 5+ save they wont get it alot of dead orks, use a nightbringer as he is a beast and will kill alot of orks


----------



## NecronLover (Jun 7, 2009)

*My -and many others - tactic*

This tactic is a sure win...well, not really, but it's your best shot. It's called "Hammer and Anvil". It works great with 'crons. The tactic is to put all your hard hitting forces - warriors, monoliths, lords, pariahs, tomb spyders, and scarabs - all in one group. Then take all of your fast attack units - destroyers, heavy destroyers, wraiths, and flayed ones - in another group. Your hard hitting group is the Hammer, and the fast attack your Anvil. The concept is to move your hammer slowly towards the enemy and use your lords and monolith to keep your troops in good repair, and eventually "smash" them. The anvil's job is to sneak around in one group and take out anything that poses a real threat to the core of the anvil - your monolith. If you follow this tactic and adapt a little bit to his tactics, you could probably win. Hope this helps! :victory:


From the Desk of an Evil Gerbil,
NecronLover

P.S. Check out this link, it goes WAY more in depth in to Hammer and Anvil then this!
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=447


----------

